# 2 router



## Horst-Klaus (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Netzwerk.
Das Netzwerk sieht folgendermaßen aus:


an DSL (Internet) angeschlossen
    |
Router 1
Fritz Box Fon WLAN---------------------- PC 1 über LAN angeschlossen  (192.168.178.20)
192.168.178.1-------------------------------- PC 2 über WLAN angeschlossen (192.168.178.22)
DHCP an, 192.168.178.x

     |
     | beide Router mit LAN-Kabel verbunden
     | Router 2 bekommt von Router 1 die Adresse 192.168.178.21 zugewiesen
     |
     |

Router 2
X-Micro 108MBit WLAN--------------------------------------Notebook über WLAN angeschlossen(192.168.1.101)
192.168.1.1-------------------------------------------------------- PC 3 über WLAN angeschlossen(192.168.1.100)
DHCP an, 192.168.1.x



Von PC's am Router 2 kann ich problemlos ins Internet, kann alle ( ! ) Rechner und Router 1 anpingen, kann Dateien von allen Rechner tauschen etc., funktioniert also einwandfrei.
Router 2 ist in Router 1 als 192.168.178.21 bekannt, diese Adresse lässt sich anpingen, jedoch kommt man von PC's am Router 1 über diese Adresse nicht ins Konfigurationsmenü von Router 2, ich kann von dort auch keine PC's an Router 2 anpingen geschweige denn Dateien tauschen.

Alle PC's haben Windows XP.
Alle PC's können ins Internet.
Von den PC's am Router 1 kann ich keine Verbindung zu PC's am Router 2 aufbauen.
Von den PC's am Router 2 kann ich alles tun, pingen, Dateien auch mit PC's an Router 1 tauschen, in die Konfigurationsmenüs beider Router rein.

Ich würde aber gerne von den PC's am Router 1 Dateien mit den PC's am Router 2 Dateien tauschen, was leider nicht geht. 
Ich hab schon etliche Foren durchforstet und nichts gefunden, was mein Problem löst.

Was kann ich versuchen, hat jemand eine Idee?


Gruß, Horst


----------



## pgs-joschi (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Horst,



> jedoch kommt man von PC's am Router 1 über diese Adresse nicht ins Konfigurationsmenü von Router 2


 
  Im Router 2 sollte es einen Menuepunkt geben wo man die Konfiguration für die WAN Seite freischalten kann (ist allerdings nicht bei allen Routern vorhanden).
  Diese ist Standartmäßig deaktiviert, weil konfiguration von WAN-seite (normal Internet, bei dir jetzt aber die 192.168.178.x) aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht erwünscht ist.

  So nun zu den komplizierteren Teilen



> Von PC's am Router 2 kann ich problemlos ins Internet


 
  soweit sogut, geht weil die IP anfragen von PC 192.168.1.101 und 102 über das Gateway 192.168.1.1 an dessen Gateway(geht automatisch ist ja DHCP client) 192.168.178.1 und dann an dessen Gateway(bekommt der Router automatisch von Provider) ans &quot;Internet&quot; weitergeleitet werden (und so weiter....)




> kann alle ( ! ) Rechner und Router 1 anpingen, kann Dateien von allen Rechner tauschen etc., funktioniert also einwandfrei.


 
  Das geht auch von den PC´s am Router 2, weil diese als 192.168.178.21 im  Router 1 Netzwerk Clients sind (alle mit der gleichen IP)




> Router 2 ist in Router 1 als 192.168.178.21 bekannt, diese Adresse lässt sich anpingen


 
  Is ja klar, gleiches Subnetz ping geht einwandfrei. Router ist ja Client von 192.168.178.X




> ich kann von dort auch keine PC's an Router 2 anpingen geschweige denn Dateien tauschen.


 

  Das geht nun nicht und zwar wenn du von einem Pc am Router 1 die 192.168.1.101 anpingen willst geht die Anfrage an 192.168.178.1, dieser kennt nun die adress nicht und gibt die anfrage an sein Gateway weiter spricht ins Internet  und dort gibts keine 192.168.1.101.
  Kurzum der Router 1 (und damit auch die Pc´s an Router 1)weiß nicht welche IP's hinter Router 2 sind.

  Lösungsvorschlag

  Du kannst am Router 2 einen Rechner  mit IP 192.168.1.101 oder 102 als DMZ Host einstellen d.h.  dieser Rechner ist dann unter der Router 2 IP 192.168.178.21 erreichbar.


  Mit Windowsfreigaben fällt mir nix ein wie man mehr als ein Rechner hinter einem Router gleichzeitig &quot;öffnen&quot; könnte

  Wenn es nur um Datei kopieren geht wär die beste möglichkeit FTP Server(eien Zentral oder auf jedem Rechner einen) einzurichen und am Router mit NAT zu arbeiten.


  güße 
  pgs-joschi


----------



## michel_tr (11. Juli 2005)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es von einem Subnetz ins andere funktioniert aber anders herrum nicht (trotz pgs-joschis Erklärung).

   Ich stelle mir folgendes Szenario vor: Du sitzt am PC3 und schaust dir eine Freigabe auf PC1 an.

   - PC3 sagt zu PC1 schick mir doch mal bitte den Verzeichnissinhalt
   - PC1 sendet die Daten an PC3... d.h. PC1 muss doch in diesem Fall auch den richtigen Weg zu PC3 finden!? 

   Würde mich freuen, wenn mir das jemand erklären kann. (Gerne auch per PM).



   Nun zu meinem Lösungsvorschlag:

 Brauchst du denn 2 DHCP Server? Stelle doch einfach bei "Router 2" DHCP aus. Dadurch sollten alle Rechner von Router 1 die IPs bekommen, und auch im selben Subnetz landen -> jeder PC sollte von jedem ansprechbar sein.

 Ein Problem was vielleicht auftreten könnte ist dein WLAN Rechner. Falls dieser keine IP vom "Router 1" bekommt, kannst du ihm (oder gleich allen PCs) eine feste IP geben.

 Wenn du folgendes beachtest:
  - alle Rechner liegen im selben Subnetz
  - du nur 1 DHCP Server im Netz hast
  - bei allen PCs den "Router 1" als Gateway eingetragen hast
  sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben (ich habe ein ähnliches Netzwerk mit 2 Routern)


----------



## pgs-joschi (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo michel_tr




> - PC3 sagt zu PC1 schick mir doch mal bitte den Verzeichnissinhalt
> - PC1 sendet die Daten an PC3... d.h. PC1 muss doch in diesem Fall auch den richtigen Weg zu PC3 finden!?


 
 Theoretisch richtig allerdings auf IP-ebene hat der PC3 die IP 192.168.178.21 vom Router 2(von Router1 Netzwerk gesehen) der wiederrum die Packete an 192.168.1.101 oder 2 weiterleitet. Ist genau wie wenn du mit Router im Internet surfts dort wird auch immer nur die WAN IP deines Routers angezeigt und niemals deine lokale.


----------



## Horst-Klaus (11. Juli 2005)

@michel_tr: 
würde router 1 dann aber ip's für die pc's am router 2 vergeben und nicht nur für den router 2 an sich vergeben? ist es denn nicht so dass im prinzip nur die pc's oder router die am router 1 angeschlossen sind, ip's kriegen?


----------



## michel_tr (11. Juli 2005)

> würde router 1 dann aber ip's für die pc's am router 2 vergeben und nicht nur für den router 2 an sich vergeben? ist es denn nicht so dass im prinzip nur die pc's oder router die am router 1 angeschlossen sind, ip's kriegen?


     Nach meinem Wissensstand:
 Die Lan Ports eines Routers sind nichts anderes als ein Switch. D.h. alle PCs die an diesem Router / Switch hängen, können auch auf den DHCP Server eines anderen Routers zugreifen.

     Das einzige Problem sehe ich nur bei deinem Wlan. 
 (Ich hatte zuerst ein ganz normales Netwerk mit einem Router und 2 Switches... dann wollte ich unbedingt Wlan. Da ich einen Router mit Wlan günstiger bekommen konnte als einen Accesspoint habe ich viel zum Thema "Router + Wlan Router" gelesen.) 
 Es gibt viele die behaupten, dass ein Wlan Router nicht wie ein Accesspoint funktioniert. Bei mir funktioniert es jedoch einwandfrei. Desshalb würde ich dir vorschlagen es einfach auszuprobieren... wenn es nicht klappt, kannst du immer noch den PCs feste IPs geben.

     OT:


> Theoretisch richtig allerdings auf IP-ebene hat der PC3 die IP 192.168.178.21 vom Router 2(von Router1 Netzwerk gesehen) der wiederrum die Packete an 192.168.1.101 oder 2 weiterleitet. Ist genau wie wenn du mit Router im Internet surfts dort wird auch immer nur die WAN IP deines Routers angezeigt und niemals deine lokale.


 Klingt logisch... nur woher weiss dann Router 2 ob er die Pakete an 192.168.1.101 oder doch lieber an x.x.x.102 sendet? Oder funktioniert er dann als Hub und sendet sie an alle? .... ich glaube ich muss mich in diese Thematik noch ein bisschen einlesen :-(


----------



## Horst-Klaus (12. Juli 2005)

wenn ich folgendes mache:

router 1, 192.168.178.1, dhcp aus
router 2, 192.168.178.2, dhcp aus

pc1 192.168.178.10
pc2 192.168.178.11
pc3 192.168.178.12
pc4 192.168.178.13

kann das dann funktionieren?
müsste ich dann in der routing-tabelle von router 2 einen eintrag zu router 1 anlegen?


----------



## pgs-joschi (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo michel



> Klingt logisch... nur woher weiss dann Router 2 ob er die Pakete an 192.168.1.101 oder doch lieber an x.x.x.102 sendet? Oder funktioniert er dann als Hub und sendet sie an alle? .... ich glaube ich muss mich in diese Thematik noch ein bisschen einlesen


 
 Da die Anfrage von x.x.x.101 oder 102 kommt und der Router 2 diese weiterleite kann er anhand des TCP Headers die Antworten auch wieder an den Richtigen Clienten zurück senden.


  @horst-klaus


  wenn du keine zwei getrennent ip netze brauchst  dann würd ich es so machen:

 Router 1 192.168.178.1 (DHCP Server (bereiche 192.168.178.100 - 149)läuft für LAN und WALN, sollte für LAN und WLAN sollte getrennt eingestellt werden können)

  Router 2 192.168.178.2 ( DHCP Server sollte nur für WLAN (anderer Kanal als bei Router 1)laufen (bereiche 192.168.178.150-199)
 bei der Verbindung von Router 1 und 2 sollte man nicht den WAN Port an Router 2 benutzen sondern nur einen der 4 Switch Ports, damit werden die Router Funktionen umgangen und es ist ein "normales" switch Netzwerk.

  Alle PC´s auf IP Automatisch bezeihen einstellen

  Damit sollte es Funktionieren.

  mfg 
  pgs-joschi


----------



## lillakuh (19. November 2005)

Ich hab da n ähnliches Problem:

Ich wollt die tage mal n zweiten Router (D-link DI-624) in mein netz einbinden, und die bestehende Arbeitsgruppe auf die entstehenden 2 Netze ausweiten - ich vermut mal, daß s ned klappt, weil der D-link die entsprechenden Ports blockt, oder?
bin mittlerweile schon so verwirrt, daß ich nimmer klar denken kann....  *grumml*


----------

